# No,no e no! Cazzo. No!



## Tebe (15 Dicembre 2012)

Mi sta venendo un herpes gigantesco sul labbro inferiore.
Una roba mostro proprio.
Cioè. No!
ma porca miseria. NO!

Ho la bocca della parietti solo dalla parte destra. Una roba raccapricciante. ma in tempo zero proprio. Ero a cena e sentivo prudicchiare.
A fine cena già sentivo la tumefazione. Mi sono guardata allo specchio e.
Un disastro.
Porca miseria.
Sono state le patatine del cazzo. Sempre loro. Sono talmente salate che mi herpizzano cazzo.
Sono scema io. Che lo so. Ma ogni tanto mi faccio assalire dalla scimmia cibo spazzatura e va da se che poi la pago.


Ma un herpes adesso, no cazzo.
Non perchè io abbia intenzione di cedere se Man fa il marpione, no no. Assolutamente no. Giuro su assad. Mai cosa fu più lontana da me. Dopo il commento di Leda poi. Ciao belli (liberi tutti aprite le mutande! Io l'ho capita così. Riassumendo alla tebana ecco.)


Comunque. Ritornando a questo disastro nucleare cosmico di un herpes grande come un labbro inferiore al silicone fatto male, appena ho potuto l'ho bombizzato con succo di limone puro.
Un bruciore quasi insostenibile ma su di me, in sinergia con il miele. Imbattibile.
Appena il limone si è asciugato ( e ne frattempo ululavo come un lupo alla luna, ma di dolore, non di piacere) ho preso il miele e per i prossimi due giorni, notte e giorno, costantemente miele sopra, con pure un goccio di karitè che lo solidifica un pochino e nutre.

Su di me non lo fa esplodere, non fa le crosticine ma soprattutto si blocca e torna indietro senza lasciare le cicatrici.


:mrgreen: ho dato anche la ricetta eco bio per l'herpes.
Ora faccio le cose serie.

*I rimedi di tebe per l'herpes alle labbra. (per quello del pipino e della guest star non saprei. Non li ho ma presi*:mrgreen

Appena sentite che sta arrivando l'herpes bombizzatelo IMMEDIATAMENTE con succo di limone puro.
Brucia?
Si di bestia ma siate uomini e sopportate. Cioè, lo sopporto io che sono flapflap e delicata quindi.
Cazzi vostri. Muti e rassegnati. Nessuno vi bacerà con le labbra ridotte una crosta putrida e sanguinolenta.
Cioè. fa schifo oggettivamente, oltre al fatto dell'infettività di quello schifo che sembra un cervello marcio.

La terapia bombizzante limone dovrebbe durare un paio di minuti di sfregamento parte, poi lasciate asciugare.

Quando è asciutto schiaffate miele.
Il miele è un potentissimo disinfettante battericida, infatti non scade. E mio papà mi disinfettava sempre con il miele

Come ho già detto, su di me lo blocca immediatamente e in un paio di giorni risolvo la crisi e anche la guarigione è molto veloce, molto più che con lo zovirax o come diavolo si chiama.
Non c'è paragone.
L'importante è dopo il limone tenere sempre un velo di miele sull'herpes. Sempre. Notte e giorno.
Io uso il miele cristallizzato che ho messo in un mini scatolino, ma si può anche riempire un contenitore da lucidalabbra, quelli con la spugnetta e usare il miele liquido.
Qualsiasi miele va bene. Pure quello del discount.











:dito:


----------



## Eliade (16 Dicembre 2012)

Succo di limone sull'herpes???
Ma manco morta!  
Cristo Santo, sto svenendo già da ora!:unhappy:

Ma tu sei tutta matta! :unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (16 Dicembre 2012)

Eliade;bt6817 ha detto:
			
		

> Succo di limone sull'herpes???
> Ma manco morta!
> Cristo Santo, sto svenendo già da ora!:unhappy:
> 
> Ma tu sei tutta matta! :unhappy:


il limone brucia
meglio il tea tree oil
ha un odore molto forte
ma è miracoloso


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia;bt6818 ha detto:
			
		

> il limone brucia
> meglio il tea tree oil
> ha un odore molto forte
> ma è miracoloso


a me non fa nulla.
Anzi me lo peggiora.
L'olio di tea tre lo uso da anni solo dopo la depilazione, ma ho sentito che su alcuni funziona.
Si, il limone brucia ma sinceramente, oltre alla cretineria, non così tanto. 
Nel senso che bisogna usare un pò il buon senso.
Se l'herpes sta nascendo non brucia molto, certo è che se è già esploso devi anadrci più cauta.


----------



## Flavia (16 Dicembre 2012)

so che a tante persone 
il tea tre oil funziona
ma queste cose
sono molto soggettive
riposa, forse sei troppo
sotto stress


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia;bt6820 ha detto:
			
		

> so che a tante persone
> il tea tre oil funziona
> ma queste cose
> sono molto soggettive
> ...


si, indubbiamente, stress a manetta.  Ma il mio herpes esce anche per i cibi molto salati. E questo è da patatine in pacchetto maledizione.
Stamattina mi sono guardata ed è sempre gonfio, ma niente crosticine e rossore.
:festa:

miele per sempre!!!


----------



## Leda (16 Dicembre 2012)

N.B.

Il commento di Leda non significava affatto: "Ciao belli (liberi tutti aprite le mutande!)"


Devo precisare meglio cosa intendessi o lasciamo perdere?


----------



## Leda (16 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque: figata il rimedio bio contro l'herpes labiale. Prendo nota :up:


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2012)

Leda;bt6822 ha detto:
			
		

> N.B.
> 
> Il commento di Leda non significava affatto: "Ciao belli (liberi tutti aprite le mutande!)"
> 
> ...



Ma io...io...pensavo che....



Lo so, ma sono diversamente capente  o)


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2012)

Leda;bt6823 ha detto:
			
		

> Comunque: figata il rimedio bio contro l'herpes labiale. Prendo nota :up:


e così che a Leda cadde il labbro dopo avere provato un rimedio della famiglia Tebana ( e non puoi più fare soffocotti!iihihiiihihi)



:unhappy:


----------



## Cattivik (17 Dicembre 2012)

La verità è che il cibo spazzatura va mangiato con la compagnia giusta.... 

Cattivik


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2012)

Posso  domanda? ma è contagioso? auhahauahaahahaahahahaha Tebe non rispondermi o ti posto le melanzane!


----------

